# pretty boy or B mobile



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

*which struting Tom decoy do you like more*​
pretty boy555.56%primos b mobile444.44%


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

well i am looking at getting a struting tom decoy. i am just stuck between the primos b mobile or the pretty boy. i was just wondering what everyone else thinks. thanks thomas


----------



## ARNash (Jan 24, 2008)

I just got the Pretty Boy and Girl last year. I love it. Its kind of big but the bag makes it easy to carry and you'll get use to it quick when the first tom comes running looking for a fight. The first season i used mine i had a 20lb tom with an 8 in beard run in about 300 yards off posted property soon as he saw pretty boy. I didnt have to call again it was like he was on a string and he was defiantly looking for a fight and found one. I would defiantly recommend the pretty boy. I put my own fan on it and its awsome!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What I have done is this. After you shoot a turkey take its wings and then fan them out on some card board and pin them down. Then use borax to cure the meaty part by the knuckle. Then do the same with the fan.

Then I bought a cheap jake decoy. I cut a spot in the back to hold the fan and then tied the two wings together with twine and drape over the decoy. Now it looks like a strutting tom with 1/2 the cost. Plus it has real feathers which are so realistic. Plus I can collapse the decoy and fit everything into my bird pouch on my vest.

I also stick a hen decoy under it so it looks like it is breeding. Deadly combo. It will get tested this year to see if I can bring one into bow range. I typically don't let them get closer than 30 yards before I pull the trigger.

If any one has questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

well i just bought the pretty boy, didn't like the way the b-mobile was gonna work, i was to worried about it will not puff out completly in cold weather because of the material it is made of. i am going to put the pretty boy to the test tomorrow during youth season, taking a buddies daugher for her first hunt. going to be cold here in iowa but gonna try. the pretty boy is no that difficult to carry, it is in a duck decoy bag and is very light.

i will tell results....

thomas


----------

